# Low AMH Level - am I infertile?



## debbie123456 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am new to this site and I was wondering if anyone can give me some advice. I have been trying to conceive for nearly a year now and I went to the doctors and I had my AMH level tested and it came back 2.8. I see on this sight that people have said that they were 12 and was told that this was really low. Am I infertile?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

hi debzholt welcome
i think AMH measures ovarian reserve ie, number of eggs available, but makes no reference to the quality of those eggs. Since you only need 1 egg per baby, as long as you have some i would say there is hope, but you might need IVF or something just to get it all to happen. you might have great eggs even if not very many.


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

hi Debholt
Welcome to FF.  

Sorry to hear about your low AMH reading. There are tonnes of women on here with lower counts than yours (not that it is a competition!) some of whom as you'll see have gone on to have successful pregnancies. So they weren't infertile, which means you may well have a chance to get pregnant yourself.  
I don't know much more than that, but expect there will be lots of lovely women along shortly to offer you some stories of hope.

I had an AMH of 4.0 over a year ago (no idea what it is now, lower though of course) and am currently 5 days away from testing to see if my current IVF cycle has worked... two embryos on board.  

Are you on a waiting list for treatment?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Debzholt!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I am sorry I can´t help you in terms of AMH levels, my doctor only said whether something was good or bad, they never dealt in numbers. I wish I had asked more because then I would be able to help people such as yourself! What did your doctor say the next stage was?

There is a section for "Poor Response to Treatment With Low AMH/High FSH" ~   CLICK HERE   Perhaps the ladies there will be able to help you. They might know more about AMH levels.

Here are a couple of other links that I think might help you.

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

Preparing For Treatment / Waiting To Start Treatment - CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!         

Sue


----------



## Claire1978 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi there,

I had a AMH reading of 1 back in October & I'm waiting for repeated results back. I'm dreading what is going to be now. I currently don't know much either but I am looking into going private if any clinic will take us on as I was told by the NHS that IVF with them was no longer and no other clinic private or not would take us on but since found out that others have gone down this route with a low AMH. From what I have been told so far and read, a low AMH means very little egg supply but you don't know if these eggs are of good quality or not. Some people have had low AMH but gone on to have babies whereas others have been of poor quality so a donor is needed. I hope all that is right. I'm fairly new to all this myself and still learning x


----------

